# Inspector fun



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so glad i have a good inspector, of course i tip him well and give him coffee on occasion. He is generally $25 cheaper than everyone else so giving him extra money for gas/lunch keeps him in a good mood.


----------

